

Call for capital gains cut could supercharge startups - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/01/obamas_call_for_capital_gains_cut_could_supercharge_startups.html

======
cperciva
I doubt it. Canada has had special tax treatment for small businesses,
including a capital gains exemption, for many years, and it hasn't had much
effect. The simple fact is that when people are considering launching a
startup, they generally aren't thinking 5+ years ahead about how much they'll
be paying in taxes.

